# Taint verursacht von BlascProfiler



## Stanzilla (4. Dezember 2007)

Mit 2.3 kam ja die möglichkeit hinzu so genannten "taint" von Addons aufzeichnen zu lassen. Dabei handelt es sich um die "Verschmutzung" von globalen Variablen die der Einfachheit halben von vielen Addon-Autoren genutzt werden, obwohl das keine so gute Idee ist.

Wenn ein Addon das Blizzard eigenene FrameXML "tainted" erhält man die Meldung "Interface Action failed because of an Addon". Das loggen dieser Fehler kann man mit /console taintLog 1(2 ist ausführlicher) aktivieren.

Leider verursacht auch der BlascProfiler taint und ich bitte euch das zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TaintLog:


> 12/4 01:26:07.186  Global variable name tainted by BLASCProfiler - Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1353 ?()
> 12/4 01:26:07.186      Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1680 OnEvent()
> 12/4 01:26:07.186      BLASCFrame:OnEvent()
> 12/4 01:26:07.186      TurnOrActionStop()
> 12/4 01:26:07.186      TURNORACTION:4


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Dezember 2007)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> Wenn ein Addon das Blizzard eigenene FrameXML "tainted" erhält man die Meldung "Interface Action failed because of an Addon". Das loggen dieser Fehler kann man mit /console taintLog 1(2 ist ausführlicher) aktivieren.




Ach daher kommt diese Meldung also, ich hab mich schon gewundert was das soll... danke!
Nachher gleich mal ausprobiern


----------



## Crowley (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Stanzilla,

das ist ein interessanter Hinweis, vielen Dank. Ich werd mir die Sache mal anschauen.


----------



## Stanzilla (18. Dezember 2007)

Status?

Übrigens bin ich der Meinung, dass BLASC unter dieser Konfiguration nicht korrekt updatet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich nämlich auch einen Haken bei "Inventar" setze, wird geupdated. Da ich aber mein Inventar nicht auf BLASC haben will, ist das ziemlich doof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass er updated wenn ich denk Haken setzte weil er bis dahin glaubte ich habe nichts neues an. Dem ist aber nicht so, im Profil fehlen Klamotten, BossKills usw.

pls fix!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanzilla (19. Dezember 2007)

Ok, Vermutung bestätigt. Sobald man "Inventar" aktiviert, wird wieder geupdated.


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2007)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> Ok, Vermutung bestätigt. Sobald man "Inventar" aktiviert, wird wieder geupdated.



Ich hab das Inventar deaktiviert und die Daten werden geupdated. Mh.


----------



## Stanzilla (20. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab das Inventar deaktiviert und die Daten werden geupdated. Mh.


Hm ja funktioniert bestimmt bei den Meisten, sonst wären hier ja mehr Reports dazu. Nur es ist halt wirklich reproduzierbar bei mir. Ingame werden die Daten auch immer erfasst, also Bosskills etc...nur auf mybuffed landets nicht und er sendet die Daten auch nicht beim Beenden von WoW.



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab das Inventar deaktiviert und die Daten werden geupdated. Mh.


Hm ja funktioniert bestimmt bei den Meisten, sonst wären hier ja mehr Reports dazu. Nur es ist halt wirklich reproduzierbar bei mir. Ingame werden die Daten auch immer erfasst, also Bosskills etc...nur auf mybuffed landets nicht und er sendet die Daten auch beim Beenden von WoW nicht. Sprich: Toastpopup aus dem Tray mit "XY Daten wurden übertragen".


----------



## Stanzilla (21. Dezember 2007)

Hm jetzt updated er schonwieder nichtmehr, obwohl Inventar noch an ist. Daraus lässt sich schlussfolgern, dass es nicht um die Option "Inventar" ansich geht, sondern einfach irgendwas aktiviert werden muss, damit er wieder updatet.


----------



## Stanzilla (23. Dezember 2007)

Heute mal das BLASC Update installiert..abwarten, ich meld mich wieder.

btw, wurde da das Problem aus Post #1 gefixt? Wenn nein, könnte ein Moderator die Threads mal splitten.


----------

